# Points Requirement for ICT Business Analyst



## Nano Tech (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi Expats,

I have heard that we need to have a total of 70 points to qualify for 189 VISA under ICT business analyst as the nominated skill. Can someone please help me out as i have heard that the department does not even issue invitation under 70 points for a 189 VISA, my designated skill is ICT business analyst.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

its not exactly what you have heard, 60 pointers makes you eligible to receive invite for applying visa, however there is long que of applicants with higher points(65 or more), 70 or 75 pointers fetch an invite quickly as because there are few with such high points, 65 pointers are in que for at least six months. 

to conclude it is better to have high points in EOI


----------



## Nano Tech (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the reply sultan, now here is my case. my consultant updated my EOI in August 2016 with 70 points and i got the invite but i was only able to provide proof for 65 points, its been 1.5 months since i submitted my last documents and since then i am waiting for the grant. Can you please let me know how this will effect my chances?

Thanks for the assistance


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Nano Tech said:


> Thanks for the reply sultan, now here is my case. my consultant updated my EOI in August 2016 with 70 points and i got the invite but i was only able to provide proof for 65 points, its been 1.5 months since i submitted my last documents and since then i am waiting for the grant. Can you please let me know how this will effect my chances?
> 
> Thanks for the assistance


can you elaborate ??


----------



## Nano Tech (Feb 24, 2014)

Well what information you think is missing, EOI that got the invitation for ICT business analyst had 70 points claimed but proof was only provided for 65 points, how does this affect my chances for a grant of VISA under 189


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Nano Tech said:


> Well what information you think is missing, EOI that got the invitation for ICT business analyst had 70 points claimed but proof was only provided for 65 points, how does this affect my chances for a grant of VISA under 189


I want to know what 5 points you are unable to prove ??

we need to prove the points claimed by us in EOI, thats why I asked!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nano Tech (Feb 24, 2014)

Those 5 points were for NAATI accreditation which were not proven


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

Nano Tech said:


> Those 5 points were for NAATI accreditation which were not proven


can you prove the NAATI accreditation? if not then it is a case of rejection as then you would have lied on your EOI


----------



## Tarun1410 (Apr 20, 2013)

Nano Tech said:


> Well what information you think is missing, EOI that got the invitation for ICT business analyst had 70 points claimed but proof was only provided for 65 points, how does this affect my chances for a grant of VISA under 189


Sorry for this, but you will get a Natural Justice letter and If you cannot prove the 5 Points that you applied for , your Visa would be Rejected. You got an invite on False points that you cannot prove and this is taken very seriously by DIBP.

I suggest either you provide your NAATI certificate or withdraw your application.


----------



## Nano Tech (Feb 24, 2014)

Many thanks for the help guys, how do i withdraw the application once i have submitted all the documents?, also for the NAATi i presented a certificate for some of my translation work but it was not enough for points


----------



## Nano Tech (Feb 24, 2014)

I did also submit the from 1023 as per my agents advice, would that also not help?


----------



## andyrent (Apr 17, 2010)

HI Friends
I am hoping to get 65 points for ICT Business Analyst, could someone please advice when I could get the invite or should I ask my spouse to take PTE for 5 additional points to make the score 70 ? 

ACS submitted on 30/12/201, expecting Score of 65.

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

andyrent said:


> HI Friends
> I am hoping to get 65 points for ICT Business Analyst, could someone please advice when I could get the invite or should I ask my spouse to take PTE for 5 additional points to make the score 70 ?
> 
> ACS submitted on 30/12/201, expecting Score of 65.
> ...


are you thinking to get 5 points for partner skills ???

taking PTE wont just be enough for that, you will have to do skill assessment of spouse in addition to competent english skills


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

usmansshaikh said:


> can you prove the NAATI accreditation? if not then it is a case of rejection as then you would have lied on your EOI





Tarun1410 said:


> Sorry for this, but you will get a Natural Justice letter and If you cannot prove the 5 Points that you applied for , your Visa would be Rejected. You got an invite on False points that you cannot prove and this is taken very seriously by DIBP.
> 
> I suggest either you provide your NAATI certificate or withdraw your application.





Nano Tech said:


> Many thanks for the help guys, how do i withdraw the application once i have submitted all the documents?, also for the NAATi i presented a certificate for some of my translation work but it was not enough for points



Form 1446 is the one you are looking for


what are you planning to do ??? withdraw and start fresh with 65 points or wait for communication from DIBP ??


----------



## Nano Tech (Feb 24, 2014)

I need some serious advice on this, my consultant has put me in a very difficult situation that i cannot even explain, should i ask my agent to arrange a call with my case officer and have a talk to them about it? or just withdraw the application right away, whats the procedure for withdrawing?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Nano Tech said:


> I need some serious advice on this, my consultant has put me in a very difficult situation that i cannot even explain, should i ask my agent to arrange a call with my case officer and have a talk to them about it? or just withdraw the application right away, whats the procedure for withdrawing?


yes, this situation is really bad and could lead to serious consequences. 

I was thinking to ask you to wait for NJ letter from DIBP but if it carries a 2/3 year ban then it would be far more worse for you.

alternatively speaking to someone at DIBP office may guide you further

better contact some good *Australian* MARA agent, they can show some direction.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Nano Tech said:


> I did also submit the from 1023 as per my agents advice, would that also not help?


what have you mentioned in the column which says "reason for providing incorrect information" ???


----------



## Nano Tech (Feb 24, 2014)

Mistakenly selected NAATI accreditation, thought the translation work was enough evidence to claim the points. Any consultant you know who can help me out on this and also your advice, i am really very thankful to you for responding to these queries, would be great if you spread this query around the forum so that if someone has faced this situation might help me out as i am in desperate need of it. i have invested a lot of time, money in it.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Nano Tech said:


> Mistakenly selected NAATI accreditation, thought the translation work was enough evidence to claim the points. Any consultant you know who can help me out on this and also your advice, i am really very thankful to you for responding to these queries, would be great if you spread this query around the forum so that if someone has faced this situation might help me out as i am in desperate need of it. i have invested a lot of time, money in it.


https://www.mara.gov.au/search-the-register-of-migration-agents/

lot many available there, you will have to check their credibility by yourself

post a new thread about your query, or post in the Natural Justice thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/1186881-190-natural-justice-letter.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1108858-natural-justice-letter.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1043730-natural-justice-letter.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1046226-got-natural-justice-mail-pic4020.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/105453-plz-help-letter-natural-justice.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...comment-information-skilled-ind-sc-189-a.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/1138970-natural-justice-immi-s57.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...d-natural-justice-letter-visa-grant-time.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/1051938-natural-justice-need-help.html


go through the threads, you may find some lead

all the best


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

Nano Tech said:


> I did also submit the from 1023 as per my agents advice, would that also not help?


As far as I know, if you cannot prove the points claimed in EOI it is a straight case of rejection as you received invite earlier than you should have as other 65 pointers were ahead of you and you got 70 points by lying on application (even if you did not know its your responsibility to find out in the eyes of DIBP).

Now the thing im not sure of is if you can withdraw your application after fees payment as I beleive you have also lodged visa and made the payment. Someone else needs to help in this regard.


----------

